# Welche Größe brauch ich ?



## passidirter (25. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute,

ich wollte euch mal fragen ob es verschiedene BMX Größen gibt und wenn ja welche ich brauche ? Ich bin ca. 1,77 groß und möchte mit vlt. ein BMX kaufen. Außerdem wollte ich fragen ob mir dann nicht noch ein paar gute BMX sagen könnt die bis 500 teuer sind.


----------



## BMX_Deg (25. Oktober 2009)

Naja es gibt 18'' 20'' und 24''.
Bei den 24''ern handelt es sich allerdings um Cruser.
Ich denke dass 20'' für dich passend ist...
Es liegt halt an dir, wie du es willst.

Ich habe auch vor mir ein 20'' zu holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## passidirter (25. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute, 

Danke erstmal!
Noch ne frage kann man also mit den cruisen nicht springen ?


----------



## Hertener (25. Oktober 2009)

Ja, dat würde mich jetzt aber auch mal interessieren!?!?!?


----------



## qam (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich kenne auch niemanden, der das weiß. Finds aber ebenfalls sehr interessant!


----------



## BMX_Deg (25. Oktober 2009)

Denke schon dass man mit denen Rumhüpfen kann...
Sind ja eig. Wie normale 24''er Dirtbikes...
20''er Sind halt kompakter und stabiler denke ich mal ^^


----------



## Flatpro (25. Oktober 2009)

weniger denken , mehr fruchtzwerge essen. mit cruisern kann man nicht springen.
sagt doch alleine der name schon!


----------



## Hertener (25. Oktober 2009)

> fruchtzwerge


Geht auch Monte?


----------



## RISE (25. Oktober 2009)

BMX_Deg schrieb:


> Naja es gibt 18'' 20'' und 24''.
> Bei den 24''ern handelt es sich allerdings um Cruser.
> Ich denke dass 20'' für dich passend ist...
> Es liegt halt an dir, wie du es willst.
> ...



Ich denke er meinte die Rahmenlänge. Du unterscheidest die Laufradgrößen. 
Bei 1,77 passt jetzt grob abgeschätzt alles zwischen 20,25" (kurz und wenig) und 21" (lang und eher laufruhig). Ist auch ein bisschen davon abhängig, was du damit anstellen willst.

Bei 24" Cruisern war es bisher so, dass die meisten eher tatsächlich nur zum "Cruisen" oder für Race gedacht waren, seit neuestem gibt es aber ein paar (Fit, WTP, Sunday,...), die auch für jeglichen Unsinn tauglich sind. 
Mit ~500 kannst du schon ein gutes Einstiegsrad nehmen. Welche gut sind, kannst du dem angepinnten Thread über Einsteigerräder entnehmen.


----------



## passidirter (26. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute

na dann weiß ich Bescheid das ich also ein 20 haben muss. Nun hab ich noch ne Frage kennt den jemand gute Bmx für maximal 500. Hab mich auch mal umgesehen un hatte das Eastern Bikes Traildigger in schwarz matt gefunden. Ist das ein gutes ? Wäre nett wenn ir mir antworten konntet


----------



## RISE (26. Oktober 2009)

Eastern baut schon gute Räder. Bedenklich ist allerdings die mattschwarze Farbe. In der vorletzten FreiheitBMX war ein Testbericht eines Expertengremiums drin und deren Fazit nach sehr aufwändigen Tests lautete, dass dunkle Farben, insbesondere wenn sie matt sind, sehr starke auf UV-B Strahlung reagieren, die den Rahmen binnen kürzester Zeit porös machen. 



















PS: War nur n Scherz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## passidirter (26. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute
super Antwort von dir aber kann mir noch jemand anderes auf diese Frage antworten 



















PS: War nur n Scherz.[/QUOTE]


----------



## holmar (26. Oktober 2009)

nein. sinnvolle antworten gibts erst nächsten monat wieder


----------



## qam (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich krieg bald wieder ne Lieferung rein! Solange troll ich noch ein bisschen. :>

Ich würde mehr als 359,95  investieren. Das lohnt sich! :O
Kuck dir doch mal die 2010er WeThePeople-Mobile an.


----------



## scream-out (18. November 2009)

Hey Leute

Ich bin 1,95 -.-' welche Bikes könnt ihr mir empfelen, die AUF JEDEN FALL über 21' Oberrohrlänge haben? Oder lohnt sich das nicht mehr? (hab net grad viel Geld, Sondergrößen sind doch recht teuer oder nicht?) Sollte ich besser sofort ein 24' Cruiser nehmen? 

Absurde Frage: Kann man nicht den Kader eines 24'ers nehmen und da normale 20'er Felgen und Gabel reinstecken?^^


----------



## Stirni (19. November 2009)

was ist ein kader?


----------



## RISE (19. November 2009)

Kompletträder mit Oberrohrlängen >21" gibts im Freestylebereich meines Wissens nicht, weil nicht allzuviele solche langen Rahmen fahren und die Firmen dann oftmals auf ihren Sachen sitzen bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alliance-bmx (20. November 2009)

du solltest ein rad mit mindestens 21"TT kaufen! da wären z.B. das WeThePeople Trust (21"TT) oder das WeThePeople Envy (21,25"TT). Das Envy liegt allerdings im gehobenen Preisbereich, ist sein Geld aber mehr als Wert!
Du solltest auf keinen Fall ein 24" Rad kaufen und dann die Laufräder in 20" tauschen! Das versaut die Geometrie total und es ist nahezu unfahrbar!

für eine genauere Beratung melde dich doch bei uns!

www.alliance-bmx.de

cheers christian


----------

